# Mein aktuelles Profil wird nicht übertragen



## daedadu (25. Februar 2007)

Hallo zusammen, 

trotz neuester Version von Blasc, keine Firewall dahinter und der Bemerkung ...

Profil wurde erfolgreich übertragen, hat es keine Aktualisierung meines Chars gegeben, obwohl ich kurz vor Level 63 stehe. 

Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht ?


----------



## Ansalamun (25. Februar 2007)

edit  - erledigt - geht wieder bei mir


----------



## daedadu (25. Februar 2007)

Hier meine Debug-Liste, kann mir jemand helfen warum mein Profil trotz Übertragen laut Blasc nicht übertragen wurde ?


```
25.02.2007 15:07:53<<- Lade RSS
25.02.2007 15:07:53<<- BLASC Version: 0.16.2 Build:231
25.02.2007 15:07:53<<- Lade Build Version von WoW
25.02.2007 15:07:53->> WoW Build Version: 6403
25.02.2007 15:07:53->> Programm gestartet
25.02.2007 15:07:53->> Timer:1000
25.02.2007 15:07:53->> WoWFileName: D:\World of Warcraft\wow.exe
25.02.2007 15:07:53->> Autoupdate: -1
25.02.2007 15:07:53->> Modus: 31
25.02.2007 15:07:53->> Gold: 0
25.02.2007 15:07:53->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
25.02.2007 15:07:53->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
25.02.2007 15:07:53->>KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/knownID2.dat
25.02.2007 15:07:53->>en_KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/en_knownID2.dat
25.02.2007 15:07:53->>LOCAL_BLASCLoader: BlascLoader.exe
25.02.2007 15:07:53->>FTPHost: 62.146.108.150
25.02.2007 15:07:53->>FTP_Anonym: 1
25.02.2007 15:07:53WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigeben
25.02.2007 15:07:53WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigegeben
25.02.2007 15:08:02->> Manueller Datenabgleich
25.02.2007 15:08:02<<- VERARBEITUNG BEGINNT
25.02.2007 15:08:02<<- Suche nach D:\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\xxxxxxx\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
25.02.2007 15:08:02<<- Datei gefunden D:\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\xxxxxx\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
25.02.2007 15:08:02->> Suche abgeschlossen
25.02.2007 15:08:02->> Gefundende SavedVariables.lua: 1
25.02.2007 15:08:02->> Aktuelles Profil: xxxxxxx
25.02.2007 15:08:02->> Aktuelle Datei: D:\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\Hxxxxxx\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
25.02.2007 15:08:02->> FTP: Connecting to 62.146.108.150.
25.02.2007 15:08:02->> FTP: Connected.
25.02.2007 15:08:03->> FTP: Connection established
25.02.2007 15:08:03<<- Erzeuge temporären Dateinamen
25.02.2007 15:08:03<<- Laden von ({46F5F83B-873A-4329-B5D2-281090A0B28F}.lua)
25.02.2007 15:08:03<<- KEIN Upload: FEHLER: BLASC_upload = 1
25.02.2007 15:08:03<<- KEIN Upload: Deaktiviert
25.02.2007 15:08:03->> FTP: Disconnecting.
25.02.2007 15:08:03->> FTP: Disconnected.
25.02.2007 15:08:03->> FTP: Connecting to 62.146.108.150.
25.02.2007 15:08:03->> FTP: Connected.
25.02.2007 15:08:03->> FTP: Connection established
25.02.2007 15:08:03->> Lade KnownID
25.02.2007 15:08:04->> entpacke KnownID
25.02.2007 15:08:04->> KnownID geladen
25.02.2007 15:08:04WDBConfig Start
25.02.2007 15:08:04WDBConfig geladen
25.02.2007 15:08:04->> Start Wissensdatenbank
25.02.2007 15:08:04->> Parse itemcache
25.02.2007 15:08:04<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:2)
25.02.2007 15:08:04->> Start Parsen 957031
25.02.2007 15:08:04<<- ClientVersion: 6403
25.02.2007 15:08:09<<- Typ2 hat 0 neue Einträge
25.02.2007 15:08:09->> Ende Parsen 961718
25.02.2007 15:08:09->> Parse questcache
25.02.2007 15:08:09<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:1)
25.02.2007 15:08:09->> Start Parsen 961734
25.02.2007 15:08:09<<- ClientVersion: 6403
25.02.2007 15:08:09<<- Typ1 hat 0 neue Einträge
25.02.2007 15:08:09->> Ende Parsen 961937
25.02.2007 15:08:09->> Parse creaturecache
25.02.2007 15:08:09<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:3)
25.02.2007 15:08:09->> Start Parsen 961953
25.02.2007 15:08:09<<- ClientVersion: 6403
25.02.2007 15:08:09<<- Typ3 hat 0 neue Einträge
25.02.2007 15:08:09->> Ende Parsen 962343
25.02.2007 15:08:09->> Parse gameobjectcache
25.02.2007 15:08:09<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:4)
25.02.2007 15:08:09->> Start Parsen 962359
25.02.2007 15:08:09<<- ClientVersion: 6403
25.02.2007 15:08:10<<- Typ4 hat 0 neue Einträge
25.02.2007 15:08:10->> Ende Parsen 962703
25.02.2007 15:08:10->> Sprachkontrolle
25.02.2007 15:08:10->> WDB als deutsche Version erkannt!
25.02.2007 15:08:10->> keine neuen Daten gefunden
25.02.2007 15:08:10->> FTP: Disconnecting.
25.02.2007 15:08:10->> FTP: Disconnected.
25.02.2007 15:12:53->> WoW als aktiv erkannt (25.02.2007 15:12:53)
25.02.2007 15:12:53->> BLASCrafter wird aktualisiert
25.02.2007 15:12:53BLASCrafter für Durotan geladen
25.02.2007 15:12:54BLASCrafter für Khaz_goroth geladen
25.02.2007 15:12:54->> BLASCrafter fertig aktualisiert
25.02.2007 15:12:54->> WoW.exe als Running Application gefunden
25.02.2007 15:16:26->> WoW als beendet erkannt
25.02.2007 15:16:26->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
25.02.2007 15:16:26->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
25.02.2007 15:16:26->>KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/knownID2.dat
25.02.2007 15:16:26->>en_KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/en_knownID2.dat
25.02.2007 15:16:26->>LOCAL_BLASCLoader: BlascLoader.exe
25.02.2007 15:16:26->>FTPHost: 62.146.108.150
25.02.2007 15:16:26->>FTP_Anonym: 1
25.02.2007 15:16:26WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigeben
25.02.2007 15:16:26WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigegeben
25.02.2007 15:16:26<<- VERARBEITUNG BEGINNT
25.02.2007 15:16:26<<- Suche nach D:\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\xxxxx\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
25.02.2007 15:16:26<<- Datei gefunden D:\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\xxxxx\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
25.02.2007 15:16:26->> Suche abgeschlossen
25.02.2007 15:16:26->> Gefundende SavedVariables.lua: 1
25.02.2007 15:16:26->> Aktuelles Profil: xxxxxxxxx
25.02.2007 15:16:26->> Aktuelle Datei: D:\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\Hxxxxxx\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
25.02.2007 15:16:26->> FTP: Connecting to 62.146.108.150.
25.02.2007 15:16:26->> FTP: Connected.
25.02.2007 15:16:27->> FTP: Connection established
25.02.2007 15:16:27<<- Erzeuge temporären Dateinamen
25.02.2007 15:16:27<<- Laden von ({EFD91622-8E3C-4B88-916F-C08B8B34C53A}.lua)
25.02.2007 15:16:27<<- Upload der LUA Datei ({EFD91622-8E3C-4B88-916F-C08B8B34C53A}.lua
25.02.2007 15:16:27FTPPREPUT Filename=D:\World of Warcraft\BLASC\tmp\~tmpdata.dat   -- SERVERFILENAME={EFD91622-8E3C-4B88-916F-C08B8B34C53A}.lua
25.02.2007 15:16:27->> FTP: Starting FTP transfer
25.02.2007 15:16:27FTPWORKBEGIN
25.02.2007 15:16:27FTPWORKS
25.02.2007 15:16:27FTPWORKD Datentransfer: 100% (Geschwindigkeit 98,75 KB/s )
25.02.2007 15:16:27FTPWORKE
25.02.2007 15:16:27FTPWORKEND
25.02.2007 15:16:27->> FTP: Transfer complete
25.02.2007 15:16:27FTPAFPUT
25.02.2007 15:16:27<<- Datei erfolgreich übertragen
25.02.2007 15:16:27<<- KEIN Upload: Deaktiviert
25.02.2007 15:16:27->> FTP: Disconnecting.
25.02.2007 15:16:27->> FTP: Disconnected.
25.02.2007 15:16:27->> FTP: Connecting to 62.146.108.150.
25.02.2007 15:16:27->> FTP: Connected.
25.02.2007 15:16:27->> FTP: Connection established
25.02.2007 15:16:27->> Lade KnownID
25.02.2007 15:16:28->> entpacke KnownID
25.02.2007 15:16:28->> KnownID geladen
25.02.2007 15:16:28WDBConfig Start
25.02.2007 15:16:28WDBConfig geladen
25.02.2007 15:16:28->> Start Wissensdatenbank
25.02.2007 15:16:28->> Parse itemcache
25.02.2007 15:16:28<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:2)
25.02.2007 15:16:28->> Start Parsen 1460968
25.02.2007 15:16:28<<- ClientVersion: 6403
25.02.2007 15:16:32<<- Typ2 hat 0 neue Einträge
25.02.2007 15:16:32->> Ende Parsen 1465359
25.02.2007 15:16:32->> Parse questcache
25.02.2007 15:16:32<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:1)
25.02.2007 15:16:32->> Start Parsen 1465375
25.02.2007 15:16:32<<- ClientVersion: 6403
25.02.2007 15:16:32<<- Typ1 hat 0 neue Einträge
25.02.2007 15:16:32->> Ende Parsen 1465578
25.02.2007 15:16:32->> Parse creaturecache
25.02.2007 15:16:32<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:3)
25.02.2007 15:16:32->> Start Parsen 1465593
25.02.2007 15:16:32<<- ClientVersion: 6403
25.02.2007 15:16:33<<- Typ3 hat 0 neue Einträge
25.02.2007 15:16:33->> Ende Parsen 1466046
25.02.2007 15:16:33->> Parse gameobjectcache
25.02.2007 15:16:33<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:4)
25.02.2007 15:16:33->> Start Parsen 1466062
25.02.2007 15:16:33<<- ClientVersion: 6403
25.02.2007 15:16:33<<- Typ4 hat 0 neue Einträge
25.02.2007 15:16:33->> Ende Parsen 1466468
25.02.2007 15:16:33->> Sprachkontrolle
25.02.2007 15:16:33->> WDB als deutsche Version erkannt!
25.02.2007 15:16:33->> keine neuen Daten gefunden
25.02.2007 15:16:33->> FTP: Disconnecting.
25.02.2007 15:16:33->> FTP: Disconnected.
25.02.2007 15:18:07->> WoW als aktiv erkannt (25.02.2007 15:18:07)
25.02.2007 15:18:07->> BLASCrafter wird aktualisiert
25.02.2007 15:18:08BLASCrafter für Durotan geladen
25.02.2007 15:18:09BLASCrafter für Khaz_goroth geladen
25.02.2007 15:18:09->> BLASCrafter fertig aktualisiert
25.02.2007 15:18:09->> WoW.exe als Running Application gefunden
25.02.2007 15:19:14->> WoW als beendet erkannt
25.02.2007 15:19:14->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
25.02.2007 15:19:14->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
25.02.2007 15:19:14->>KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/knownID2.dat
25.02.2007 15:19:14->>en_KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/en_knownID2.dat
25.02.2007 15:19:14->>LOCAL_BLASCLoader: BlascLoader.exe
25.02.2007 15:19:14->>FTPHost: 62.146.108.150
25.02.2007 15:19:14->>FTP_Anonym: 1
25.02.2007 15:19:14WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigeben
25.02.2007 15:19:14WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigegeben
25.02.2007 15:19:14<<- VERARBEITUNG BEGINNT
25.02.2007 15:19:14<<- Suche nach D:\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\xxxxxx\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
25.02.2007 15:19:14<<- Datei gefunden D:\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\Hxxxxxxxx\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
25.02.2007 15:19:14->> Suche abgeschlossen
25.02.2007 15:19:14->> Gefundende SavedVariables.lua: 1
25.02.2007 15:19:14->> Aktuelles Profil: xxxxxxxx
25.02.2007 15:19:14->> Aktuelle Datei: D:\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\xxxxxxxx\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
25.02.2007 15:19:14->> FTP: Connecting to 62.146.108.150.
25.02.2007 15:19:14->> FTP: Connected.
25.02.2007 15:19:14->> FTP: Connection established
25.02.2007 15:19:14<<- Erzeuge temporären Dateinamen
25.02.2007 15:19:14<<- Laden von ({C3B9172B-51FE-44F7-A2D9-C0F35289E5E6}.lua)
25.02.2007 15:19:14<<- Upload der LUA Datei ({C3B9172B-51FE-44F7-A2D9-C0F35289E5E6}.lua
25.02.2007 15:19:14FTPPREPUT Filename=D:\World of Warcraft\BLASC\tmp\~tmpdata.dat   -- SERVERFILENAME={C3B9172B-51FE-44F7-A2D9-C0F35289E5E6}.lua
25.02.2007 15:19:14->> FTP: Starting FTP transfer
25.02.2007 15:19:14FTPWORKBEGIN
25.02.2007 15:19:14FTPWORKS
25.02.2007 15:19:14FTPWORKD Datentransfer: 100% (Geschwindigkeit 98,76 KB/s )
25.02.2007 15:19:14FTPWORKE
25.02.2007 15:19:14FTPWORKEND
25.02.2007 15:19:14->> FTP: Transfer complete
25.02.2007 15:19:15FTPAFPUT
25.02.2007 15:19:15<<- Datei erfolgreich übertragen
25.02.2007 15:19:15<<- KEIN Upload: Deaktiviert
25.02.2007 15:19:15->> FTP: Disconnecting.
25.02.2007 15:19:15->> FTP: Disconnected.
25.02.2007 15:19:15->> FTP: Connecting to 62.146.108.150.
25.02.2007 15:19:15->> FTP: Connected.
25.02.2007 15:19:15->> FTP: Connection established
25.02.2007 15:19:15->> Lade KnownID
25.02.2007 15:19:15->> entpacke KnownID
25.02.2007 15:19:15->> KnownID geladen
25.02.2007 15:19:15WDBConfig Start
25.02.2007 15:19:15WDBConfig geladen
25.02.2007 15:19:16->> Start Wissensdatenbank
25.02.2007 15:19:16->> Parse itemcache
25.02.2007 15:19:16<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:2)
25.02.2007 15:19:16->> Start Parsen 1628734
25.02.2007 15:19:16<<- ClientVersion: 6403
25.02.2007 15:19:20<<- Typ2 hat 0 neue Einträge
25.02.2007 15:19:20->> Ende Parsen 1633453
25.02.2007 15:19:20->> Parse questcache
25.02.2007 15:19:20<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:1)
25.02.2007 15:19:20->> Start Parsen 1633468
25.02.2007 15:19:20<<- ClientVersion: 6403
25.02.2007 15:19:20<<- Typ1 hat 0 neue Einträge
25.02.2007 15:19:20->> Ende Parsen 1633671
25.02.2007 15:19:21->> Parse creaturecache
25.02.2007 15:19:21<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:3)
25.02.2007 15:19:21->> Start Parsen 1633703
25.02.2007 15:19:21<<- ClientVersion: 6403
25.02.2007 15:19:21<<- Typ3 hat 0 neue Einträge
25.02.2007 15:19:21->> Ende Parsen 1634109
25.02.2007 15:19:21->> Parse gameobjectcache
25.02.2007 15:19:21<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:4)
25.02.2007 15:19:21->> Start Parsen 1634140
25.02.2007 15:19:21<<- ClientVersion: 6403
25.02.2007 15:19:21<<- Typ4 hat 0 neue Einträge
25.02.2007 15:19:21->> Ende Parsen 1634562
25.02.2007 15:19:21->> Sprachkontrolle
25.02.2007 15:19:21->> WDB als deutsche Version erkannt!
25.02.2007 15:19:21->> keine neuen Daten gefunden
25.02.2007 15:19:21->> FTP: Disconnecting.
25.02.2007 15:19:21->> FTP: Disconnected.
```


----------



## daedadu (26. Februar 2007)

Keiner ne Idee ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roran (26. Februar 2007)

Poste mal den Link zu Deinem Char bitte


----------



## daedadu (26. Februar 2007)

http://www.buffed.de/?f=daedadu&char=1

Hier Bitte ...

Wie gesagt, bin mittlerweile Lvl 63 und er ziegt zwar auch nach der Debug.TXT an das übertragen wurde, mehr allerding auch nicht. 

Schade eigentlich.


----------



## koebes (26. Februar 2007)

wahrscheinlich ne dumme frage, aber: wo finde ich meine hochgeladenen charakterdaten? angeblich wurden sie erfolgreich übermittelt aber wo kann ich sie finden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## Roran (27. Februar 2007)

koebes schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich ne dumme frage, aber: wo finde ich meine hochgeladenen charakterdaten? angeblich wurden sie erfolgreich übermittelt aber wo kann ich sie finden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Stickys lesen und Suchfunktion im Forum nutzen 4tw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sry mußte sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie erstelle Ich eine Visitenkarte



daedadu schrieb:


> Keiner ne Idee ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich sehe da keinen Fehler im Moment.
Mach mal einen Manuellen Upload der Daten.
Findest auf http://www.buffed.de in der navi.

Aber starte mal im Ordner WOW/BLASC die Datei BLASCLoader.exe


----------



## Ennatz (27. Februar 2007)

Kann es sein, dass der manuelle Upload wegen der ganzen Homepageneugestaltung im Moment nicht funktioniert ?


----------



## Roran (27. Februar 2007)

Ennatz schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass der manuelle Upload wegen der ganzen Homepageneugestaltung im Moment nicht funktioniert ?


Scheint so,
ich schick melde das mal weiter.
Etwas Geduld bitte.


----------



## c0inside (28. Februar 2007)

Hi, 
muß auch mal Dumm fragen, bei mir zeigt Blasc zwar die Visitenkarte an, aber ohne Berufe



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 soll an der Einstellung liegen, aber ich komm nich auf den fehler 
sry  & thx for help


----------



## daedadu (28. Februar 2007)

@RoRan,

nützt es eventuell das ich WoW komplett Neu installiere oder hat das keinen Einfluss auf Blasc ?

danke für deine Hilfe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elfili (28. Februar 2007)

Nix geht mehr - auch bei mir. Kein Upload via Client, kein manueller Upload.

Wäre schön, wenn wir hier einen Status lesen könnten. Ich nehme an, dass dies mit der aktuell zu verfolgenden Homepage-Umstellung zu tun hat.

Danke Euch


----------



## daedadu (28. Februar 2007)

Hintergrund ist folgender, das ein Kollegen - Char Glubschauge - noch heute Morgen aktualisiert wurde. 

Das Problem der aktualisierung trat hier nicht auf.


----------



## Roran (28. Februar 2007)

daedadu schrieb:


> @RoRan,
> 
> nützt es eventuell das ich WoW komplett Neu installiere oder hat das keinen Einfluss auf Blasc ?
> 
> ...


Nein,
hat keinen Einfluss



Ennatz schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass der manuelle Upload wegen der ganzen Homepageneugestaltung im Moment nicht funktioniert ?


Möglich, wird aber überprüft.



daedadu schrieb:


> Hintergrund ist folgender, das ein Kollegen - Char Glubschauge - noch heute Morgen aktualisiert wurde.
> 
> Das Problem der aktualisierung trat hier nicht auf.


Das ist der PC von Deinem Kollegen und nicht Deiner.
Ist darum was ganz anderes.

Oder ist Dein PC auch kaputt wenn seiner kaputt ist ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tut uns allen einen Gefallen.
Und lest doch bitte auch mal in anderen Beiträgen,
da steht oft auch die Antwort auf Fragen die Ihr hier stellt.

Ich hab heute alleine bestimmt schon in 3 Beiträgen erklärt,
das die Berufe nur dann in der Datenbank erfasst werden,
wenn man diese auch benutzt.

Also man kocht was, man schneidert was, was auch immer.
Die Rezepte werden nicht beim erlernen erfasst,
sondern wenn diese benutzt.

Und nutzt auch mal bitte die Suchfunktion hier im Forum und lest Euch auch mal die Stickys durch.
Oft werden dann schon Eure Fragen beantwortet, und das erspart Euch das warten.

Den es gibt kaum ein Problem,
das nicht schon hier im Forum besprochen wurde und das bestimmt zum 1000 male 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## daedadu (1. März 2007)

Roran schrieb:


> Das ist der PC von Deinem Kollegen und nicht Deiner.
> Ist darum was ganz anderes.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Netter Versuch, war aber derselbe Rechner, da dieser an diesem Abend bei mir war, nur sein Account wurde genutzt. 

Wie dem auch sei, anscheinend hat es wohl etwas mit "Auctioneer" zutun, da erst dann die Daten "nicht" aktualisiert werden. 

Schaltet man diesen ab, geht es komischerweise....keine Ahnung im Moment warum.

Und auch denke ich mal wende ich mich erst dann an ein Forum, wenn ich alle anderen Möglichkeiten vollends ausgeschöpft habe, daher benötige ich keine weiteren Belehrungen, obwohl ich es nachsehen wie die aktuelle Lage hier ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

In diesem Sinne 

Just 2 my Cent´s


----------



## Regnor (1. März 2007)

daedadu schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das heißt nachdem du Auctioneer deaktiviert hattest ging der Upload wieder?

@Elfili
Wie schauts bei dir aus? Funktioniert es bei dir wieder oder noch nicht?


----------



## Elfili (1. März 2007)

Regnor schrieb:


> @Elfili
> Wie schauts bei dir aus? Funktioniert es bei dir wieder oder noch nicht?



Nein, ich nutze zur Zeit den manuellen Upload, da der jBLASCuploader nicht zu laufen scheint (ich weiss, nicht Euer Problem). Mit manuellem Upload wird jedoch nur das Charakterfenster und die Fertigkeiten aktualisiert; die Rezepte und Inventare sind nicht mehr drauf.


----------



## Regnor (1. März 2007)

Elfili schrieb:


> Nein, ich nutze zur Zeit den manuellen Upload, da der jBLASCuploader nicht zu laufen scheint (ich weiss, nicht Euer Problem). Mit manuellem Upload wird jedoch nur das Charakterfenster und die Fertigkeiten aktualisiert; die Rezepte und Inventare sind nicht mehr drauf.



das heißt du hast sonst nicht den blasc client sondern jblasc benutzt bisher?

gruß regnor


----------



## daedadu (1. März 2007)

Ich bin erst heute Abend wieder zuhause und kann mich der Problematik widmen, sobald ich aber etwas herausgefunden habe, schreibe ich es mal hier hinein. 

Um eines jedoch vorweg zusagen, es befindet sich keine Firewall oder ähnliches hinter WoW, selbst den Router hatte ich mal zu Testzwecken in den DMZ geschickt. 

No Chance.....aber wie gesagt, die Lösung naht ...hoffentlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elfili (1. März 2007)

Regnor schrieb:


> das heißt du hast sonst nicht den blasc client sondern jblasc benutzt bisher?
> 
> gruß regnor



korrekt


----------



## Regnor (1. März 2007)

Elfili schrieb:


> korrekt



hmm, okay..
schicke doch dann bitte mal die datei die du per manuellen upload hochlädst an regnor@buffed.de
ich schau mir das dann mal an

gruß
regnor


----------



## daedadu (7. März 2007)

Das Problem konnte ich soweit nun eingrenzen und sagen, das es sich mit dem Norton Antivirus "beißt". 

Zwar werden die Daten übertragen was auch die Debug.txt zeigt, aber sie werden nicht aktualisiert dargestellt. 

Sobald man jedoch den Virenscanner komplett deaktiviert (incl. Autoprotect ), dann geht es. 

Jemand ne Idee wieso, da es ja keine Firewall ist. 

Danke euch.


----------

